# Polk SurroundBar 5000 IR code?



## red5standingby (Sep 4, 2013)

Is there a Roamio remote code that works with the Polk Audio SurroundBar 5000? I'd love to be able to change the volume with one remote...

Thanks all!


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Steps to search through all of the codes in your remote if an obvious one is not listed.

1. Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.

2. Hold down the TiVo and TV POWER buttons simultaneously until the red (or amber) light on the remote control remains on.

3. Remove your hand from the end of the TiVo remote control.

4. Enter code 0999.

5. After you enter the code, the red (or amber) light will flash three times and then remain on.

6. Press CHANNEL UP once every two seconds. This will test hundreds of codes, one by one.

IMPORTANT: Do not go any faster than this or you may skip over a code that works.

If you press CHANNEL UP and your TV turns off, press ENTER to select the code. Press the TV POWER button to test the code. If your TV turns on, you have successfully programmed the remote.

If you cycle through all the codes, the red LED will go off, indicating that you have tried all the codes. If this happens, or if you selected a code but the TV does not respond to the test, try again, to make sure you did not skip over your code by going too fast.

michael

Link: Full support article on locating program codes


----------



## red5standingby (Sep 4, 2013)

I realized that the SurroundBar has a "learn function" that responds to the Roamio remote. Instructions are on page 10 of the manual, available here.

Sweet!


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

red5standingby said:


> I realized that the SurroundBar has a "learn function" that responds to the Roamio remote. Instructions are on page 10 of the manual, available here.
> 
> Sweet!


Well done!


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

red5standingby said:


> I realized that the SurroundBar has a "learn function" that responds to the Roamio remote. Instructions are on page 10 of the manual, available here.
> 
> Sweet!


How do you like the 5000? When I demoed several sound bars in this size range, this one was significantly better than all others. Also, I hope you were able to get in on the Polk Friends and Family deal a few weeks back, it was on sale for $199.99 as everything was 50% off their website.


----------

